# New idea



## Erick Jenkins (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi friends
I decided to start printing on T-shirts. And my idea is to print some interesting phrases or even whole essays, but it should not be just any text, but well thought out and meaningful.
That's why I'm interested in:
1. Will this format be interesting and popular?
2. If the answer to the first question is "yes", then advise me where I can find or order such texts and phrases for T-shirts.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

My advice to you is to write a business plan and as part of that to write a marketing plan. We did that for a year before we started up. There, and only there, will you find your answer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Erick Jenkins said:


> Hi friends
> I decided to start printing on T-shirts. And my idea is to print some interesting phrases or even whole essays, but it should not be just any text, but well thought out and meaningful.


Not a new idea, as I've been doing this for years, and I was inspired buy others to do it. 





Erick Jenkins said:


> 1. Will this format be interesting and popular?


It's a niche. I sell a few thousand per year.




Erick Jenkins said:


> 2. If the answer to the first question is "yes", then advise me where I can find or order such texts and phrases for T-shirts.


You can use texts from public domain books and poems.
You can also look at other people's quotes and use them as inspiration to make your own. Also some quotes are not copyrightable.


----------



## Joshua Smith (Jun 16, 2020)

Although your idea is not new, it is quite a popular niche. I think you will succeed.
Only you need to create original phrases and expressions.
As mentioned above, you can use existing phrases, or, in my opinion, you can order writing from someone and you will create new and original phrases.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Imagine an essay on a t-shirt. A brief one of just 150 words. 
Now imagine the challenge Hemingway put forward with his 6 Word Novel. Challenge yourself to SEE word novels all around you. It is these novels, not essays, you want on your T's. Very condensed and meaningful phrasing can be found in Hip-Hop lyrics. Don't rip them off but you can blend them.
Today, the environment is RICH with shared affliction as the result of C-19. Text that challenges others to be the best version of themselves benefits us all.


----------



## sp in ps (Jul 18, 2020)

The typeface and layout you select for your phrases will also play a huge part in successful shirt sales.


----------



## huntjacob092 (Sep 23, 2020)

Or what if you target a micro niche, identifying their pinpoints, it could even custom printed trending quotes, occasion wears, slogans etc. It brings a massively optimal result, as I've made a similar product that belongs to me only so that buyers are likely to purchase from me.


Moderator said:


> It is against the forum rules to link to commercial sites you own. You are allowed to create a signature and place your website there. Here are instructions: TSF Signature Guidelines


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

huntjacob092 said:


> Or what if you target a micro niche, identifying their pinpoints, it could even custom printed trending quotes, occasion wears, slogans etc. It brings a massively optimal result, as I've made a similar product that belongs to me only so that buyers are likely to purchase from me.
> 
> Shame on me for clicking on that link just to try to make sense of the jibberish.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Shame on me for clicking on that link just to try to make sense of the jibberish.


hi ziggy

i too clicked the link and thought it was a pretty good idea
just a fan's apparel site for the local soccer team whose nickname '5 stripes' comes from their logo (check this out)

it is a niche of a niche
but in a big market like atlanta, worthy of pursuing imho (and erring on the side of no copyright infringement is always good)

(although it could be construed as self-promotion on the forum)


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> i too clicked the link and thought it was a pretty good idea


Me too... and this is more or less what I do.
A few pictures on a website will not cut it though.
Permission is required of course, and shirts like these will sell better in brick and mortar shops where people can see them. 

You will also get better sales if they are screen-printed on a good shirt, as people will feel the difference in quality.
Good durability is also required if you want repeat customers and referrals. 
People don't like special wash instructions, and will not buy another shirt if the first starts falling apparat after 10 washes.


into the T said:


> (although it could be construed as self-promotion on the forum)


Not really... we are not potential customers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TABOB said:


> Not really... we are not potential customers.


i thought we were not allowed to include links to our businesses/affiliates in the body of text in a reply (like fletcher martin did above you),
but only in our signatures


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> i thought we were not allowed to include links to our businesses/affiliates in the body of text in a reply (like fletcher martin did above you),
> but only in our signatures


I don't know what the exact policy is for links, and it's obviously not my concern.
I only get annoyed by spam, when self-entitled people are trying to sell me something, but I just don't see myself as a potential target in this case.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TABOB said:


> I don't know what the exact policy is for links, and it's obviously not my concern.
> I only get annoyed by spam, when self-entitled people are trying to sell me something, but I just don't see myself as a potential target in this case.


i'm with you on this one

i thought it was appropriate linkage (now if they did it in every post like some do,,,,)


----------



## DeanPenfold (Dec 22, 2020)

good thread, thx, guys


----------

